# How to fix deep gouges in a door



## RKH42 (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a solid wood door that a dog scratched, the gouges are at least 1/8 deep. Any suggestions on filling these. P.S. they have been painted over.


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

*inside / outside*

On inside doors I have used wallboard spackle on outside doors body filler for car's work good. good luck.


RKH42 said:


> I have a solid wood door that a dog scratched, the gouges are at least 1/8 deep. Any suggestions on filling these. P.S. they have been painted over.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

The first thing I would try is to sand off the finish. Once the bare wood is exposed, get the scratched area good and wet. The water will help to swell the grain of the wood. Some heat from a hair dryer will help too. With a little time you should be able to get the scratched areas at least close to even with the rest. From there you can sand out any remaining marks and refinish it. Best of luck.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

RKH42,

Sorry, I didn't read the part that they are painted doors. If they are painted I would just use wood putty or spackle.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Are you wanting to repaint the doors? If so, you can fill with any good filler, sand out, and repaint. If you want to refinish the doors to a natural finish you will have more work to do, but if you like the look of real wood, it is worth it. I would try Ken Johnson's approach in that case.

Gerry


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Strip the wood back to nothing. Especially in the gouges, get the area wet which will cause the wood fibers / grain to expand and should bring back some of the shape at least fairly close to original... Fill in with good quality stainable wood filler. Sand, Repaint. The filler will show up if you stain.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I redid my front entrance door last summer. It is western red cedar, and had been badly scratched by dogs of the previous owner. I do not think the scratches were as deep as what you describe, but I was able to sand them out with a belt sander and refinish the door with satin poly urethane. It turned out very nicely.

Gerry


----------

